# Acrylic sheet cost?



## QWC (Mar 27, 2017)

Anyone know a reliable source and average cost for a couple of 4x8 5/8 or 3/4 sheets? I'm considering making a 180 gallon or similar. Thanks


----------



## WiredWeasel (Dec 20, 2015)

Depends on what brand of acrylic if you want top end polycast it's about 700-800 a sheet. This quote was before the increase in gas prices. Price of acrylic is tied to gas prices so it might even be higher now.


----------



## QWC (Mar 27, 2017)

Alright, thanks for the info


----------



## larrysy (Jul 21, 2014)

I got mine here - http://www.plasticworld.ca/store/

Forgot the price but it's a lot lot cheaper than anywhere else.

You can also get other plastic accessories here, like the cyanoacrylate glue for cheap.


----------



## QWC (Mar 27, 2017)

Yep I got a quote from plastic world

cast 4x8 sheet 
1/2 -$431 plus tax 
3/4 -$512 plus tax


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

That seems considerably cheaper than other places and from a quote I got a couple years ago.

I'd love to build a big tank but never 
worked with acrylic

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------

